# Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Classique - Don Draper - Mad Men



## fay520 (Jul 28, 2010)

A good shot of Don Draper (Jon Hamm) wearing the Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Classique photo ? AMC  
Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Classique, yellow gold case, crocodile strap photo ? Jaeger-LeCoultre  
In Mad Men, Don Draper wears a Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Classique, yellow gold case, crocodile strap photo ? AMC Jon Hamm, as Don Draper in the popular AMC television series Mad Men wears a Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso Classique, yellow gold case and what looks like a brown alligator leather strap.The watch was first spotted by Timezone forum member skinnfell on a large photo of Don 
Draper, from an episode of Mad Men season 

2.The Jaeger-LeCoultre Reverso is an interesting watch. The yellow gold 18 
carats case can be swiveled around to reveal a peronalised (engraved) image. Many other versions of this model exist, some of which have another dial on the back, or a transparent back that reveals the mechanism. Read all about the 75th anniversary of this watch on this Jaeger-LeCoultre forum.The Reverso is available starting from around $9,000 and up to almost $16,000 
for a Reverso Grande.


----------

